# How far to Dolphin



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Looking to catch some Dolphin - how far out are they as of late?


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

when you leave the pass head at 155 degrees true SE.if running at say 25 mph cruise smoke 5 cigarettes after the 5th one set your spread and turn the boat at 220 degrees and run at 9 mph.look at your clock and count about 2 hours or 8 cigarettes and than you will be around where you want to be.look for rips and weedlines in between these areas.deduct the time for hookups .


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

I have been dying to know the same thing. My girlfriend (an IOwa transplant) hasn't caught a plethera of different species but after catching her 1st real dolphin she had a blast as did I. Damn good eatin and pretty, pretty. She does fish prints or whatever they are and wants one of a dolphin about 17-18# but is full bull. Thats what she caught during the Queen of Kings Ladies Kingfish Tournament. Oddly enough to that after fishing approx 100 kingfish tournys from NC down to Key West and back up FL, cross AL & Miss and into TX that is only the 2nd ever dolphin weve caught as bycatch while kingfishing. We catch a damn string full on a sabiki every now and again and thats when you bust out the chopper and let them have it all. Surely something pounced it good. Before Haily caught her 18#er this year we were tied up to a "do not tie up to" bouy due to both engines dead and ****** Nate was killin the HTS as usual and Haily is learrning but she was playing with a chicken about 6" under water and it bit she yanked and now I have a (hook fell out) 2# chicken dolphin in this tiny nest where I was tring ti work on the key switch I then get slapped in the face a very rapily 30 times then all over knocked my glasses off, yea basically beat my ass, I was wdged in with him in there and noone could stop laughing. I'll get the last laugh one day when someone is in the head or a real tight space working on something and I free gaff a 35#-45# cobia and dump it in there with them. Wow what fun that would be. Youtube all over it.

Jist of all this jibberish is that myself and a few others are taking my uncles 1968 Boston-Whaler with a 1988 88hp evinrude duct taped to the stern with no live well and maybe no rod holders either. I am going to go look in a few to see what its capable of doing. I may go to the bait guy get a dozen then haul ass back to #1 and #2 then put them in a pen or cage as this boat has no live well. If the bait dies or our interest dies I'll probably go in search of a floating object. Guess I should bring a few stretches and dusters etc for the hunt. At least if we can catch 3 jack cravalle we will have three ready to go home I bet


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Do what?


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

Buzz, Is the DO WHAT? Reffering to my small novel or the upside down dude who's post I didn't read. If about mine sorry to derail the thread but sometimes I well ok all the time I get carried away remeniscing about days gone by out on the old salt pasture, especially now that I've got such a wonderful developing Lady Angler of the Year in training at this time.

Creighton


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Rag-Tag (7/30/2009)*Buzz, Is the DO WHAT? Reffering to my small novel or the upside down dude who's post I didn't read. If about mine sorry to derail the thread but sometimes I well ok all the time I get carried away remeniscing about days gone by out on the old salt pasture, especially now that I've got such a wonderful developing Lady Angler of the Year in training at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Creighton




Still a little sore over the contenders that you thought you knew about......... burp.....


----------

